# Rapido 7068F Blocked Shower Tray



## Gillbobaggins (Jan 19, 2010)

We have a 2006 Rapido 7068F with a blocked shower tray - water is not draining away. Is this a problem anyone has encountered before? Any ideas how to rectify it easily or access the waste pipes without ripping out the shower tray? I've spent the afternoon unscrewing panels to access the tray only to find it sealed to the floor and I still can't access the pipes! Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you contact Rapido at Wokingham they may well be able to start you in the right direction, matter of interest I take it that the tank is empty, :wink: also the sink drains away nicely thank you, :lol: may well be full of hair etc. you know who to blame, :roll: :roll: 

their number should around here somewhere.

cabby

this is it. 0118 979 1023


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gillbobaggins said:


> We have a 2006 Rapido 7068F with a blocked shower tray - water is not draining away. Is this a problem anyone has encountered before? Any ideas how to rectify it easily or access the waste pipes without ripping out the shower tray? I've spent the afternoon unscrewing panels to access the tray only to find it sealed to the floor and I still can't access the pipes! Thanks


Hello Gillbobaggins............. 

My shower was a little slow in draining when I got the van. A 2m. length of Swish curtain wire with hook one end and loop the other not only cleared the blockage but dragged out a great wadge of hair.

Cost 50p. at boot sale.

Ray.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Rapido use water traps to stop smells coming back from the holding tank, depending on layout and model these can often be situated in a convenient place to get at for clearing out which can be some distance from the plug hole. For example on the 963 the trap for the kitchen sink is in the locker under the oven.
See if you can follow the drain pipe between the plug hole and the wast tank, you will possible find the trap after the two pipes from the two plug holes are joined to one as it would have saved Rapido the cost of a trap :roll:


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We had the same problem when we last used the van, the shower was draining slowly but very very slowly!! We were perfectly level so it wasnt the slope causing a problem.

I had a quick look under the van and there was a waste pipe leading from the shower tray area towards the waste tank. There is a black circular item fixed in the waste line and by un screwing the bottom of this I was able to clear out all the hair and gunk. By doing this the shower tray drained away, all over my arm!! 

Shower now drains a lot faster. Whilst I was at it I cleared the kitchen one which was very pongy as it was quite close to the boiler so obviously gets quite warm and therefore smelly!

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Ian-rapido said:


> There is a black circular item fixed in the waste line and by un screwing the bottom of this I was able to clear out all the hair and gunk.


Yep, that's the yolk to look for, as Ian said it is not necessarily close up to the outlet it serves.


----------



## Gillbobaggins (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions but the winners of the Big fat cigars are, Ian and Jean-luc. Traps were located under the bed, under a screwed down cover, behind the drain plugs. Offending Traps removed, de-clogged and replaced. shower now drains that fast it could suck the skin off your feet.

Thanks to all
Andy


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We had this problem in our 746. The solution was as described by Ian, and easily fixed once I had located it. Now I'll clean it out annually as a matter of course

Draining the bathroom sink can be an issue if there is even a slight adverse tilt. The same tilt allows the kitchen sink to empty with a really satisfying gurgle!


----------



## spongy (Jan 19, 2009)

*blocked shower drain*

We were troubled by a blocked shower in our 966 last year. If your shower is the same does it have a round cromium centre to the trap. If it does, it pulls out and then you can clean all the crud out

regards
spongy


----------

